# مجالات عمل مهندس الطيران



## hussanii (30 أبريل 2014)

بسم الله
انا طالب ثانوية عامة سوف اتخرج بعد شهر باذن الله
و سالت عن هندسة الطيران و ماذا ادرس بها و اعجبتني
و عندما قمت باستشارة بعض الاشخاص
قالو لي ان الوطن العربي ليست دوله دول صناعية و ان صناعة الطيران في العالم العربي منعدمة و انني حتى احصل على عمل يجب ان احصل على العديد من الدورات و ان اصل الى درجة الماجستير و الدكتوراه


فهل هذا صحيح؟
و هل هناك فرص عمل لحديثي التخرج حتى استطيع ان اعتمد على نفسي ماديا قبل ان اكمل الماجستير و الدكتوراه؟

ارجو من ذوي الخبرة الا يبخلو علي بعلمهم
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 مايو 2014)

اخي مهندس المستقبل
لكي تعمل بمجال الطيران ستحتاج ل 3 سنوات اضافية بعد الحصول على البكالوريوس 5 سنوات
وبعد التخرج 3 سنوات لكي تحصل على الدورات الإضافية اللازمة للعمل وبمبالغ اضافية


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 مايو 2014)

وأرى فيك انك تتطلع لمستقبل مشرق بعمل الماجستير والدكتوراه وهذا الطريق لن تحتاج إلى المبالغ المادية الباهظة أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق 
ولكن لابد ان تذاكر وتجتهد لكي تحصل على أعلى التقديرات لأن الدراسة فعلا صعبة
ويمكنك العمل كمهندس ميكانيكا لتستطيع الاعتماد على نفسك في الامور المادية وذلك بدون دورات لحديثي التخرج حيث تحصل على كارنيه النقابة به مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## MastaMinds (12 مايو 2014)

بالنسبة لمجالات عمل مهندس الطيران فهناك عدة مجالات
مجال الصناعة
و هو نادر في الوطن العربي (و ليس معدوم) حيث توجد بعض الدول بها مصانع لتجميع طائرات أو محركات

مجال البحث
توجد مراكز أبحاث متخصصة في الطيران في العالم العربي (أعتقد أنها ما بين 4-5 مراكز) و هذا المجال أيضا نادر

مجال التعليم
التعليم سواءا في الجامعة نفسها في نفس التخصص (طيران) أو أي تخصص هندسي ءاخر (خصوصا الميكانيكا)
أو التعليم في المراحل التعليمية المختلفة (إذا لم تتطلب الوزارة شهادة من كلية التربية)

مجال الصيانة
و هذا المجال هو المتوفر بكثرة و لكن مشواره طويل
حيث أنك بمجرد أخذك لشهادة البكالوريوس أو الدبلوم في هندسة الطيران يبدأ المشوار
أولا يجب أن تمتحن لامتحان رخصة ميكانيكي صيانة الطائرات
و من أنواعها
easa, caa, faa
و من ثم يجب أن تعمل في المطار لفترة معينة ثم بعدها تصبح لديك الصلاحية للصيانة العامة
و للتخصص في نوع معين من الطائرات هذا أيضا يحتاج اختبار ءاخر
و ستكون متساويا مع خريج الدبلوم أو خريج أي هندسة أخرى طالما أنكم جميعا تحملون تلك الرخصة
و لن يمتلك خريج البكالوريوس امتيازات إلا في حال كان هو المهندس المشرف على الصيانة

المجال العمل الإداري
و هنا تخرج من دائرة العمل التقني و الفني لدخل دائرة 
إدارة المشاريع و الاقتصاد و ضبط الجودة و غيرها
و هذا المجال متوفر و يوجد في كثير من الشركات غير شركات الطيران


----------

